# Parakeet Info



## Josh H (Oct 16, 2020)

Looking to get a new pet, and really want one I can have interaction with, past just watching run on the floor or hold in my hand. I REALLY want one to put on my shoulder and walk around with, obviously a bird is first to come to mind. My questions are: when they are out of the cage, how much of a pain is the poop? I’m scared that it will poop all over my bed and furniture because I just redid my room so it’s all brand new. Second question: how loud are they? I don’t mind the small noises but I can’t deal with being woken up with obnoxious sqwalking and nonsense. Thanks for the info . If there are other suggestions for a pet(or different bird) that would better fit my criteria, let me know!


----------

